# 89' superduty 4X4 conversion questions



## nilzlofgren (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been toying with the idea of making my 89' F superduty, 4 wheel drive, and have done a little research. Luckily, I have the 4X4 version of the tranny, But, I'm not sure how the tranny mounted parking break will come into play. I would like to keep it, but, If I add a BW 1356 transfer case, Will the parking brake mount to the back of it? and, if so, would that make my drive shaft angle to steep? Plus there is also a carrier bearing to think about. Any thoughts or ideas? Thanks in advance. John


----------



## SSWaters (Jan 14, 2010)

Friend of mine had one he ran a divorced np205 in his. Short shaft between the 2 then a single shaft out to the rear end - no carrier bearing (pillow block). Cut a hole in the floor for transfer case shifter and welded up his own crossmember.

You didn't say if you had the room though, short bed/longbed/crewcab?


If the Tcase will bolt up I'd go that way and then go to a single rear driveshaft. Might have to shim the rear some depending on ride height.


----------

